# Taking new puppy on a trip--good or bad idea?



## Tracer Bullet (Jun 30, 2011)

We adopted an 11-week old puppy on Sunday. We starting him on housebreaking immediately, and yesterday, he started going to his training pad, and aside from one accident, he's been heading over there ever since. We are crate training him.

However, we were planning to go visit my parents over the long weekend, and initially we were going to take the puppy with us. However, we're not sure how bad it would be for his new housebreaking and general getting-used-to his home to take him somewhere else for a few days this soon after getting him. We won't be able to bring his crate with us. Thoughts?


----------



## Dani323 (Mar 16, 2011)

I know this is not the same as taking the pup away for the weekend but I'm lucky enough to work for my mom, we have an office at her house so I am able to bring my dog with me. The day after we got her at 8 weeks she began coming with me to work. It never affected her house training at all, and actually she was pretty reliable after about a month. 
I think the more environments you safely expose your dog to the better. Just be consistent and do the same you would do if you were in your own home.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

I've done it. More than once. I think he'll be fine


----------



## ember (Jun 29, 2011)

At this age, expose as much as possible. I'm in fact taking my 12 week old pup to my grandparent's house this weekend. It's a two hour trip and I plan on making potty breaks for her. Be sure to bring along something extra special for the car ride. Chewing? I'm taking a bully bone and toys for mine. 

If your pup hasn't already been in the car a couple of times, right this minute take him out in the car(with it off and still). Once he's in there, give lots of treats and let him explore. If he's very nervous and won't move(like my pup did), cut the session to a short 5 minutes. Do this sporadically throughout the day. You need him to associate car with treats. Once he's a bit comfortable. Take him for a five minute drive. Give him something extra special so he can take his mind off the ride. Like a bully bone. Don't be worried if he refuses it.

Make sure you're projecting calmness. Pups can pick up on emotion too, if you're nervous/excited he'll be too. Don't baby talk him that will only encourage fear. 

Is there a special blanket he likes(or has familiar smells)? Bring that too, but don't wash. He needs it for comfort. What do you plan on him sleeping in? Our crate folds up, so I will be able to bring it.

Thank you for asking the question! Now you have me thinking what I must prepare. 

Best of luck! Please tell me how it goes!

ember


----------



## dmickle1 (Jun 19, 2011)

Another piece of advice, if you do take your pup with you - take paper towels or regular towels or something to clean up any mess that might happen in the car. Puppies do get car sick and you'll want something with you to clean up a mess if that happens!

Like ember said, exposure to new environments at a young age is crucial to a puppy's mental balance later on in life. You don't want to keep your puppy home for the first three months and then suddenly blow his little doggie mind by taking him somewhere else


----------



## ember (Jun 29, 2011)

dmickle1 said:


> Another piece of advice, if you do take your pup with you - take paper towels or regular towels or something to clean up any mess that might happen in the car. Puppies do get car sick and you'll want something with you to clean up a mess if that happens!


Good idea, dmickle! Thanks for reminding me(whew, I would have been in trouble)! I don't think we'll have a problem since I've been working with her. I've taken her on 8 or so car rides(vet, store{leaving someone in the car with her} and farmer's market), but you never know being this young and the car ride that long. 

Just in case, I'll bring a spray bottle of vinegar too.  Thanks a bunch!


----------



## dmickle1 (Jun 19, 2011)

ember said:


> Good idea, dmickle! Thanks for reminding me(whew, I would have been in trouble)! I don't think we'll have a problem since I've been working with her. I've taken her on 8 or so car rides(vet, store{leaving someone in the car with her} and farmer's market), but you never know being this young and the car ride that long.
> 
> Just in case, I'll bring a spray bottle of vinegar too.  Thanks a bunch!


I always remember that because when my mom went to pick up her Golden puppy from the breeder, she didn't take that stuff with her. And guess what happened? Puppy poo, all over the truck and my mom. She had to pull off at a gas station and buy some paper towel. It's funny now, but I'm sure it wasn't then!


----------



## ember (Jun 29, 2011)

dmickle1 said:


> I always remember that because when my mom went to pick up her Golden puppy from the breeder, she didn't take that stuff with her. And guess what happened? Puppy poo, all over the truck and my mom. She had to pull off at a gas station and buy some paper towel. It's funny now, but I'm sure it wasn't then!


Oh, wow! Poor mom! Now I'm laughing at her expense! 

I guess we got lucky with Pippa. When we drove her home all she did was cling to me.


----------



## katG (Jun 27, 2011)

I got my puppy for Christmas at 6 weeks old (I know.. too young, he was a gift not my own doing). I took him to my parent's house, my fiance's parents house, his grandparent's house, etc all in the first week and as much as possible (at that young I obviously didn't take him around strange dogs or anywhere that would be dangerous to his health). Once he was vaccinated for everything I took him everywhere else I possibly could (Petsmart, Tractor Supply, Agway, etc). At 4 1/2 months I took him on a road trip from NY to Georgia (stopping frequently for potty breaks of course) and stayed with family down there. Exposure, exposure, exposure!!!! Its a great idea (with certain precautions of course). I can now take my dog with me anywhere, and he is not fearful of different situations or other people's homes. Go for it!!


----------



## Tracer Bullet (Jun 30, 2011)

ember said:


> If your pup hasn't already been in the car a couple of times, right this minute take him out in the car(with it off and still). Once he's in there, give lots of treats and let him explore. If he's very nervous and won't move(like my pup did), cut the session to a short 5 minutes. Do this sporadically throughout the day. You need him to associate car with treats. Once he's a bit comfortable. Take him for a five minute drive. Give him something extra special so he can take his mind off the ride. Like a bully bone. Don't be worried if he refuses it.
> 
> Make sure you're projecting calmness. Pups can pick up on emotion too, if you're nervous/excited he'll be too. Don't baby talk him that will only encourage fear.
> 
> ...


We're actually taking the train--we bought a carrier for him and are putting him in it at various times for a few minutes each time. I think tonight we're going to go for a quick walk outside with him in it, and hopefully he'll be okay. With all this great feedback we're feeling a lot better about it. Thanks!


----------



## ember (Jun 29, 2011)

Tracer Bullet said:


> We're actually taking the train--we bought a carrier for him and are putting him in it at various times for a few minutes each time. I think tonight we're going to go for a quick walk outside with him in it, and hopefully he'll be okay. With all this great feedback we're feeling a lot better about it. Thanks!


Oh, wow, train  That _is_ going to be hard to prepare him for. Sounds like a good idea to take him early out there with it. This will be a great experience for him, Tracer, you're doing the right thing. Good luck!


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

He should be fine, but like dmikle1 said, bring plenty of cleaning supplies for the train and for the house... because te pup is not housetrained yet, and probably will have a few accidents.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 4, 2011)

I will be bringing my new Jack Russell puppy home on July 23 when she will be almost 8 weeks old. On August 6 we leave for the beach for a week and I plan on taking her with us. The drive down will be about 7 hours but I want the time to continue bonding with her. I hope that she does well and I like the tip about taking paper towels. I need to remember that when I go pick her up to bring her home!


----------

